# Have to show ID to look at guns?



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

I went to Duhnams tonight to look for a youth firearm and when I asked to look at a gun they ask for my ID just to look at it, I walked out. I then went to Dicks and they had the same policy. Has anyone else had to deal with this?


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

dlehnert said:


> I went to Duhnams tonight to look for a youth firearm and when I asked to look at a gun they ask for my ID just to look at it, I walked out. I then went to Dicks and they had the same policy. Has anyone else had to deal with this?


Both Dick’s and Dunham’s now have an age 21 requirement for buying a gun. I would believe the corporate policy is no one under 21 can handle a firearm. Like with alcohol or cigarettes, they will be checking ID.


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

Stupid policy if you ask me and I am not going to show my id just to look at a gun. I can't figure out how this is going to help in any way.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Another reason no to shop there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was at a Dunhams where they wanted my license while I was handling firearms. I was told the reason was because that made people think twice about dashing for the door with a firearm they were "looking at". They sure didnt need me to prove my age. LOL


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

Yep. No need to shop there; that's the beauty of the free market. For me, any place (dunhams) selling guns that won't take the trigger locks off when you handle the guns is not the kind of store I'd like to spend my money in.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

ESOX said:


> I was at a Dunhams where they wanted my license while I was handling firearms. I was told the reason was because that made people think twice about dashing for the door with a firearm they were "looking at". They sure didnt need me to prove my age. LOL


I think that sounds like a load of BS to me.


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

Just another example of big brother trying to look out for the "best" of the people. I am taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

If you are looking at guns you must have something bad in mind.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

i had the same thing this week at GR dunhams.im guessing it came about after kids ran out of cabelas last year with a dozen hand guns.i really don't have a problem with it,got nothing to hide.have more of a issue with the trigger locks as I was checking out small handguns.cant tell much on fit with those locks on them.i didn't ask him to remove lock so not sure on store policy.and I wont give DICKS a dime of my money,they lost my biz long ago.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Don't be a dick, don't shop at dick's.


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

With everything going on these days with identity theft I am not going to just hand over my ID to some college kid to look at a gun. I am very selfconciuos about protecting my identity and just hand over my ID is not the best practice.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Honestly I don't know how either of those retailers are still open. its not just their gun policies. Its their prices and general lack of knowledge on anything but shoes.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Both stores have been this way for a long time, its never been a secret. And most of the time you can find what you want cheaper else where anyway.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Both stores have been this way for a long time, its never been a secret. And most of the time you can find what you want cheaper else where anyway.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I wouldn't have a problem with it, you are looking at a firearm how do they know you don't have a pocket full of shells? If you shop for a car and want to test drive one I think they ask for your license but not sure.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont see the big deal. I have seen my local gun shop throw people out more than once for poor firearm handling when looking at handguns. I like when a gunshop takes some responsibility with who they are selling guns to. Makes sense to me.

The times I have seen it the potential buyer was holding the guns gangsta style and acting stupid. The salesman promptly took the gun away and told them to get out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Poor firearms handling is FAR different than asking for you papers.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

I just bought a smoothie for my daughter and had to show ID to use a credit card. 

Maybe the 16 year old girl behind the counter was a Russian spy and is going to steal my identity, to fund some Facebook ads, but I’m going to assume not.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Maybe we should ask for the ID of the person that asks for it, as well as proof that they work there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> The ONLY citizens who no longer have that right are those who have had it taken from them after due process.
> 
> Those laws are in no way keeping those who cannot legally own them, from doing so. Felons buy them on the street, often from other felons, or junkies, who stole them from legal owners. Most of the street crimes committed with guns are committed by guns that were not acquired legally. The CPL laws have not stopped one person from carrying illegally if they chose to do so.
> 
> ...



True, but we get asked for ID while making a “DEPOSIT” at the bank! Not my branch because they know me.

I hope that asking for an ID becomes marketplace. What are we hiding from? It’s the scumbags without proper documents we need to weed out.

Ask me, ICGAF.....lol


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have. I even have the request to check my ID when I use mine written on the back


I had to take a look. My Citi Visa card has my picture on the back because it also doubles for my Costco membership card.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> True, but we get asked for ID while making a “DEPOSIT” at the bank! Not my branch because they know me.
> 
> I hope that asking for an ID becomes marketplace. What are we hiding from? It’s the scumbags without proper documents we need to weed out.
> 
> Ask me, ICGAF.....lol



What do we have to fear? At LOT. Freedom is a very easy thing to lose. Each step backwards is more dangerous than the last and the slope gets steeper.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Too much sleep lost!

If it even keeps one clown from even being handed a gun! 

You know, we usually agree and both old!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I know we normally agree. I just believe that there are far better ways than carding everyone. The next step, well, just register them, so we know where they are. I always fight for more freedoms. I am not willing to compromise on that. It's just how I am. 

Why don't we stop those who have DUI/DWI from buying booze? Card everyone who buys it, run the card through a check to see if they can have it? We take the license away from many who have those offenses. I am SURE that no one ever drives on a suspended license.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> Many want to, even some in here, limit the sales of firearms to those under 21, even if they are serving in the military.
> 
> I though you said something like "maybe they were too young". What's too young? Why?


I share your opinion on what should be allowed for buying guns. 

I was referring to what the legal age is. If you own a business you have to make sure you adhere to the laws for liability reasons.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> We are talking about not allowing people who aren't allowed to buy guns handle guns in a store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is not correct. I started this thread because an employee at Duhnams and Dicks wouldn't let me look at a gun without showing my ID, check out the first post. I walked out because I did not understand why I should have to show my ID to LOOK at a gun! DirtySteve, are you implying that I am a felon and can't buy a gun?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

mattawanhunter said:


> I talked to the Manager at Dunhams before and I told the guy,
> " if you would just put somebody friendly and knowledgeable behind the gun counter 80% of the time, you would increase your store sales by about 30% a month"! He didn't care cuz he got paid the same no matter what I assume!
> 
> Everyone in there is running scared by corporate rules about gun sales, they look like they are scared out of their shorts to even handle a gun, I also got that blank look like, what do I do now, oh my gosh all this paperwork, better call a manager or someone who's actually done it before.
> ...


I wouldn't be aloud in your store when I pull up on my Harley and have tattoos. All my tattoos can be covered with a long sleeve shirt now if you have tattoos on your neck then yes you look like you should be in prison. But I will enjoy getting 45 miles a gallon on my Harley while you get 18 mpg in your truck. Look at that a stereo type I assume everyone on here owns a truck. Just like you assume everyone one with tattoos or a Harley is a criminal.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha the old man knew he was going to ruffle some feathers!

Enjoy the Rumble!!!

you come on and will treat you just like everybody else!

Since I retuned my truck I only get about 12 miles to the gallon on avg... pathetic, I miss the days are getting 60 miles to the gallon my Honda!

️ 



Aaronjeep2 said:


> I wouldn't be aloud in your store when I pull up on my Harley and have tattoos. All my tattoos can be covered with a long sleeve shirt now if you have tattoos on your neck then yes you look like you should be in prison. But I will enjoy getting 45 miles a gallon on my Harley while you get 18 mpg in your truck. Look at that a stereo type I assume everyone on here owns a truck. Just like you assume everyone one with tattoos or a Harley is a criminal.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

dlehnert said:


> This is not correct. I started this thread because an employee at Duhnams and Dicks wouldn't let me look at a gun without showing my ID, check out the first post. I walked out because I did not understand why I should have to show my ID to LOOK at a gun! DirtySteve, are you implying that I am a felon and can't buy a gun?


I would say I am correct. I was implying their policy was created to keep some people who shouldnt be buying guns from looking at them. 

When did I imply you were a felon? I am merely saying that the stores policy is for everyone to show they might have the ability to buy before handling. There are many reasons a person cant buy a gun. I don't see why the sensitive people on this thread think the store is accusing you of being a felon. Plenty of felons have drivers licenses. Merely presenting a drivers license isnt going to weed out felons from looking at guns so I highly doubt they are accusing you of a felony for asking for a drivers license. I do however know of a couple people with mental disabilities who aren't allowed to drive. They would not be allowed to buy firearms either. They live on their own and walk the streets among us. Presenting a drivers license would stop kids who are under legal age from handling the gun without their parent. 

Gun owners in This country have been arguing that we shouldn't be blaming legal owners for all the gun violence. The NRA argues we should be doing something about the mental people as well as the video game crazed kids etc..... now a store is taking a small minor step to keep mentally ill and underage kids from handling guns and we are crying our rights are being violated over showing a drivers license. We sound like crybabies on this thread just complaining to complain.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Why is it that "left leaning" politicians, the press, etc, is always going on about ways to "keep guns out of the hands of those who should not have them", and yet those same people hardly ever go on about "keeping booze away from those who should not have it". 

What is the difference? Are people somehow more dead when shot than when run over by a drunk, hit and run driver, who is driving without a license? 

Those pushing for more "common sense gun control" have no real interest in stopping crime. They don't even want gun control per se, their goal is a controlled People. 

If the were truly interested in saving lies, there would be a massive push on keeping alcohol out of the hands of those who should not have. Like those with DUI/DWI convictions, many types of felons, and the mentally ill.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you guys are reading more into it than there really is.they didn't run my id in any way,just used it as a deposit so to speak.and I really don't blame them with the crazy stuff that happens these days.the impression I got was they would know who to look for if I made a break for the door.come to think of that it would be pretty easy to do with one woman behind register at entrance/exit.also other shops ive been in[silver bullet,barricks616]all took your license when you rented the range.i don't blame them for playing it safe.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> Why is it that "left leaning" politicians, the press, etc, is always going on about ways to "keep guns out of the hands of those who should not have them", and yet those same people hardly ever go on about "keeping booze away from those who should not have it".


That's actually a good idea if you get caught drunk driving you are bared from buying alcohol make them get a different drivers license that says right on it not allowed to purchase alcohol if a store,bar or person is caught giving a person with this restriction make them pay a fine & or lose their business license!


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

Why would you need to put down a deposit to LOOK at a gun? Do you put a deposit down to look at a car of which costs a lot more? And if someone made a break for the door the police have no problem tracking theifts these days with all the cameras.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

miruss said:


> That's actually a good idea if you get caught drunk driving you are bared from buying alcohol make them get a different drivers license that says right on it not allowed to purchase alcohol if a store,bar or person is caught giving a person with this restriction make them pay a fine & or lose their business license!


With the new licenses having a bar code this would be very easy, want to buy alcohol show your ID, scan the bar code simple go/no go looking at age, restrictions etc. Same with looking at a gun buying ammo, scan your license


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it illegal for someone with a DUI/DWI conviction to buy alcohol in Michigan? And I thought California laws were intrusive.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Duckiller said:


> Is it illegal for someone with a DUI/DWI conviction to buy alcohol in Michigan? And I thought California laws were intrusive.


No but it should be they have already shown they can't be trusted with their alcohol !


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

dlehnert said:


> Why would you need to put down a deposit to LOOK at a gun? Do you put a deposit down to look at a car of which costs a lot more? And if someone made a break for the door the police have no problem tracking theifts these days with all the cameras.


So you are saying you were just looking and not handling the gun?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Reason 235,433,678 to not shop there or Dunham's. 



Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> Reason 235,433,678 to not shop there or Dunham's.


Reason 679 for me was when I needed to buy a new turkey decoy real quick and the only place within 30 min drive was Dunhams. Even with 20% off it was 10% more than Cabela's. Impressive feat.


----------

